# Small 18k nib needed



## armyturner (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that Lou is currently out of the small 18k nibs. I was wondering if anyone has an extra that they are willing to part with?

Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 11, 2007)

Email sent.


----------

